# Best Sayings Seen on a T-Shirt, I'll Start



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Add your favorite, keep 'em clean (relatively ), and please keep politix OUT.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

My best is political so I'll just watch along lol


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Here's mine....(timing is everything)
Says, "And we're under way at the corner of Carnegie and Ontario"


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

garhtr said:


> View attachment 367867


Probably cause he can't spell. You should be able to get those shirts at a discount. Beleives s/b Believe's...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I always liked the biker T that says, if you can read this, beach fell off.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

I have one that says, "More beans Mr Taggart?"


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

the liver is evil and it must be punished


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

This is me Guys and Girls. I have one more that is my favorite but I can't show a photo. It says FEMA Evacuation Plan. Run Mother F&*%$# Run. Let's see yours.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

These are my 2 favorites. One gets a lot of compliments, the other not so much (had to edit the picture).....


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Time to be serious!









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Grab your Ball's. It's canning time! Shows Ball jars. Think it was on FB.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## KCBfalcon58 (Mar 20, 2006)

.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I have some good t shirts but they would with out a doubt, get me the boot from the internet.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

STAY BACK I"m Allergic to Stupid!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I like this


----------



## Steel-Addicted (Apr 24, 2016)

Got it when we stayed in the French Quarter.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I have one that says "Fish,nature's little food stamps"


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I have one that says. I don’t shoot innocent animals only the ones that look guilty


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)




----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I use to have one I wore to High School in the 70s that said "Save water shower with a friend" and had a pic of a naked lady in the shower. Probably would get in trouble wearing that to school today.


----------



## Fins 2 (Sep 27, 2014)

I saw an older lady wearing a T shirt that said: Gun safety rule #1 Don't p*ss off the little old lady carrying a Glock


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Perhaps the “best” logo I have ever seen on a T-shirt read “ If you’re going to burn my flag, wrap it around your @ss before you lite it”.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Snakecharmer said:


> Probably cause he can't spell. You should be able to get those shirts at a discount. Beleives s/b Believe's...


Agreed, but without the apostrophe.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I can't even put 1 of the top 10 on here, some of them I can't believe they wore them in public  the post would be "Modified" for sure  one way or another


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

My uncle gave me a hat once. "My two favorite buds" one was a Budweiser. The other. Ohh , you'll figure it out.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Saugeyefisher said:


> My uncle gave me a hat once. "My two favorite buds" one was a Budweiser. The other. Ohh , you'll figure it out.


Only thing better than two favorites....three


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I didn't think my Johnny Cash shirt would last long lol lol.....


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Here’s one


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

MagicMarker said:


> Here’s one
> View attachment 368539


I could wear that out in no time. 
We must work for the same people. HaHa


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

GRW said:


> View attachment 368555


My fav...Never trust anything that bleeds for 5 days and doesent die!!


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

I love the one that says IF THE POLICE ARE ELIMINATED AND SOMEONE IS BREAKING INTO MY HOUSE DO I JUST CALL THE CORONER DIRECT?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Had one back when I was a yung un.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Patricio said:


> Had one back when I was a yung un.


Young 'un? That'd be great to wear NOW for a night out at Put in Bay!


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

my wife ordered a shirt for me, cant wait to get it. i have a smoker and just love to cook and smoke on it. the shirt she ordered has a cartoon pig with a chef apron and a cooking utensil in each hand, the shirt says......I LIKE MY BUTT RUBBED AND MY PORK PULLED. cant wait to get it


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

I have this one....


----------



## sebringwhiskers (Mar 15, 2008)

Jo-Jo said:


> I have this one....
> View attachment 368739


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Young 'un? That'd be great to wear NOW for a night out at Put in Bay!


I'm sure I did. I'm old-ish now. Certain shirts I can no longer get away with.


----------



## Frank Doyle (Mar 20, 2020)

"Old Fishermen never die, they are are just lured away"


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i used to have a shirt years ago that said.....old truckers never die, they just get a new peterbuilt. like to find that one again


----------



## Lundfun (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank God Dinosaurs are extinct because I'm pretty sure I would want to ride one after a few drinks!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Got our youngest son a t shirt that had these numbers on the front. 1 8 4 3 6 5 7 2. It was great to here him tell us that only a couple people knew what they meant. Anyone care to guess?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Firing order


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

chevy


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Made me smile!


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks like we got a little reset here, thanks mods!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

X2


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

ress said:


> Got our youngest son a t shirt that had these numbers on the front. 1 8 4 3 6 5 7 2. It was great to here him tell us that only a couple people knew what they meant. Anyone care to guess?


I know that number better than I know my social security number. I've worked on a lot of chevy V8's in my lifetime.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I very seldom go to Walmart but this hillbilly had I Swallow on the back of her T Shirt. Only at Walmart!


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## JM1 (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I live with fear, and some times she lets me go fishing


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

This one's about 15 years old and faded pretty bad but I still wear it on occasion--- some twisted truth to it 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

Whenever I hear the song Man in the Box, it reminds me of this tshirt a guy was wearing at Cedar Point back in the 90's, still makes me chuckle today.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

garhtr said:


> View attachment 367867


Daryl


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

garhtr said:


> View attachment 368541


lmbo I want that


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> View attachment 368907
> 
> View attachment 368909


another awesome T Old people love that one


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

ress said:


> Got our youngest son a t shirt that had these numbers on the front. 1 8 4 3 6 5 7 2. It was great to here him tell us that only a couple people knew what they meant. Anyone care to guess?


chevy 350 firing order


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

LOL I ride a Honda.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> View attachment 368907
> 
> View attachment 368909


I was thinking about the top one yesterday with all the current bs going on. Free meals, free room and board, free medical. But there are some serious downsides...


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Upland said:


> chevy 350 firing order


I think it's for all chevy v 8's?


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Seen this at a Reds game..."I'm with Pete, Gimme 200$ on the Reds."


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I saw a shirt in Michigan that read "If Fishing were easy, it would be called your mom".


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

DEFUND THE MEDIA


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Pike said:


> I saw a shirt in Michigan that read "If Fishing were easy, it would be called your mom".


OMG that's great


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Stand back
Standby


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I need this one:


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Do you know where


mike oehme said:


>


i can get this


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

williamonica0214 said:


> Do you know where
> i can get this


https://www.aliexpress.com/i/4000155631047.html
If this link works you can find it here.
Good luck


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

williamonica0214 said:


> Do you know where
> 
> i can get this


i found it on ebay.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I have a brightly colored shirt that says **** off.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

hailtothethief said:


> I have a brightly colored shirt that says **** off.


Hmmm.... "Turn" ?? lol


----------



## Tunny (Sep 10, 2008)

We had a guy that worked for us who's wife stopped by the job one day with this shirt on " men are like floor tiles, lay them right the first time and you can walk all over them the rest of your life" with this guy that described his life perfectly.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

"O" "G" "F"


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> "O" "G" "F"


I want one with a “Y” on the end for the real a-holes in my life. Politicians, doctors that think they’re Hollywood superstars, gubners, and the random pleasure boater that hasn’t a clue on how to back, launch, drive and load their brand new boats.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## BowBound (Dec 31, 2010)

Yakphisher said:


> My new shirt from the Hodge twin. Will wear it when I vote! LOL
> View attachment 457457


Like the shirt and also the Hodge twins on youtube!!!!

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

BowBound said:


> Like the shirt and also the Hodge twins on youtube!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


They are part of my daily dose of comical laughing!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

i have one that says...

"I can't go to work, my arm is in a cast"

as in casting a fishing lure...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I live with fear,and some times she lets me go fishing.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I had worn one of these till it fell apart.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## MsIkari (May 6, 2021)

I love such t-shirts with different quotes, especially when they are funny because they lift the mood of those around the person wearing this t-shirt. I also made some gears with funny quotes and the desired images and it is really cool. I like that in this way you can stand out from the crowd and make you be special. Last period I always order clothing printing from Clothing Printing Companies | Printing | Mato & Hash because I like their quality and how many times I washed the printed clothes, the print wasn't erased, which is admirable.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanx Aunt Janet....


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

garhtr said:


> View attachment 469615


Can I get that printed on both sides please.


----------

